# The Troy Thompson Single Season Teal Triple Tri-Fecta



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone who's hunted waterfowl long enough knows how hard it is to bag a mature drake of all three species of teal here in Utah. Especially the Blue Wing teal. This butt-hole did it in ONE SEASON! ( I use the term "butt-hole" with the most endearing sentiment...:mrgreen: )

They're all stud drakes and it made for one cool piece. Enjoy.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats sweet!


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

I wouldn't mind being a "butthole" at least for a season! Nice work Tex!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:first: Now that there is just plain awesome.


----------



## legironlander (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank You Tex that looks **** good!!!:mrgreen: I cant wait to get it home , What a way to always rember a great day in the Utah marsh , I feel very fortunate to have shot all 3 in one hunt on a late Nov day , I also think that by leaving the way that they were mounted up to you was the best thing that I did , I could not be more excited about it ! You are a true pro at what you do !!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Awesome work and congrats to Legironlander. Now I know my dream mount can be done.By way I love that mount.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

If thats all the requirment to get the teal slam then I know many are up for the order!!!! 



Nice looking birds Troy... all in Utah, on the same day is freaking awesome!!!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Great looking mount Tex!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> If thats all the requirment to get the teal slam then I know many are up for the order!!!!
> 
> Nice looking birds Troy... all in Utah, on the *same day* is freaking awesome!!!


i see where TEX mentions Troy did it in one season but... one day?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Darin, nice work as always dude.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> i see where TEX mentions Troy did it in one season but... one day?


I know huh! Now we can all hate him even more!:twisted:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I know huh! Now we can all hate him even more!:twisted:


i see where Troy mentioned it now, holy crap... in NOVEMBER no less!


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Saaaaawweeeeeettttt!!!!!!


----------

